# V mural in Toronto



## VeeVeeGirl (May 28, 2012)

Hi! We have a very talented friend who put a painting of our seven year old V up in downtown Toronto over the weekend. Hoping it'll be a nice surprise for vizsla owners walking through the area. If you're in Toronto, it's on the south west corner of Bathurst and Queen, behind the Pizza Pizza. Here he is posing with his portrait, totally oblivious to the sensation he caused, haha.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow! That's amazing. Will walk Odin down this week to take a look!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Make PIKE look that GOOD he has a job LOL


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

I Pinned this on Pinterest. Hope you dont mind.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/05/vizsla-on-wall.html

VeeVeeGirl, Hope you don't mind it going on my blog. Could I get the artist's name so we can give him all the credit he deserves.

Great work.

RBD


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh, and if your friend ever needs canvases. I have a garage wall that he's welcome to.


----------



## VeeVeeGirl (May 28, 2012)

Hey Redbirddog, we would love to share! The photo credit should link to nogoodthieves.tumblr.com, and the artist calls himself JARUS (I don't actually know his real name, ha).

Kristen--if you genuinely mean it, I am 100% sure he would take you up on it.  He does great work and you will own a little piece of Toronto history! I'll PM you my email so you can get in touch.

Thanks!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks VeeVeeGirl. Your dog is very good looking and the artist is excellent. Thanks for sharing his talent.

Credit acknowledged on blog post.

Welcome to all things Vizsla.

RBD


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

stunning! if Jarus is ever over in England.......... ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

This guy ever thought of doing some 'limited edition' prints for US?

Possibly from photographs!!!!!

Maybe get him to post on here for some feed back!!!

Truly fabulous art work  

Hobbsy


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

Really really cool. I would love a copy or print.


----------



## VeeVeeGirl (May 28, 2012)

Thanks RBD. That means a lot, coming from you!

Hobbsy, Gingernutter, no doubt Jarus will end up being a pro one day. At the moment he's still studying art I think (mindboggling, I know). So honored to have him paint our V!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

So cool. Will have to head down there and check it out. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

so fantastic!! Will have to make a trip down to see it!


----------



## HudsonVizsla (Jul 9, 2012)

Amazing. We live downtown TO and I can't wait to check this out. What an amazing tribute!


----------



## The English Hacker (May 22, 2012)

HudsonVizsla said:


> Amazing. We live downtown TO and I can't wait to check this out. What an amazing tribute!


Are you in the Hudson building? A buddy of mine has a condo there.


----------



## HudsonVizsla (Jul 9, 2012)

The said:


> HudsonVizsla said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing. We live downtown TO and I can't wait to check this out. What an amazing tribute!
> ...


Nope, but nice eye for detail ! His name does come from our previous condo, The Hudson, in Vancouver! too funny!


----------



## retarfrenu (Jun 15, 2012)

awesome piece, epic for depicting a vizsla, outstanding job!


----------

